# ELEGANS - Pileated videos for you -



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 23, 2010)

I *heard* them coming out back while doing my "tortoise chores".. so went and got my camera, sat down in my chair on the front porch next to the railing, put my feet up on the railing, set the camera on my knees.. and waited 'til they showed up. It didn't take long!

The male showed up first and started in on the suet [ it hadn't been out 30 minutes ].. and then she showed up -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81gICBMVkaI

( this is not about my photograhy.. this is about the rather rare occasion that played out in these videos )

Both of them on the same suet-feeder!.. { it's about 5" sq. } Their "CALL" is as big as they are -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkRqIrz41Mk







He left and she stayed.. and made sure that the "ground-feeders" had plenty - they destroy a suet cake in no time -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwPEwsSHc4I

What a sight huh?

NERD


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! That was really cool!


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2010)

Are these birds rare? cool to see!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 23, 2010)

Laura how rare the birds are depends on where you are. Ever seen them where you live?

The occasion is ( often - for most ) rare to see a PAIR on the same suet.. is the point. I understand they mate for life!

This was seen awhile back.. where the pair brought their "fledgling/male" along with them to vist the suet on a post I made into a "suet-tree".

The father is at the top suet and reaches around behind and feeds his mate.. their 'baby' boy is down below! This was taken from inside thru the window because I didn't want to scare them away -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eivGYdEpWI8


----------



## terryo (Aug 23, 2010)

That is something I would probably NEVER get to see walking the streets of Manhattan, if not for this post. Thank you Nerd. I loved it. You are SO, SO lucky to have "Woody Woodpecker", and his family right in your own backyard. I am vey impressed.


----------



## elegans (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks again Terry! I have not seen my pair this year though I did have a flock of 40 or so Quaker Parakeets fly into the nursery this week. And we have at least 4 exotic reptile species alive, well and reproducing on the property. Ain't South Florida great??? None of which are of my making. LOL Douglas


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you for the posting. beautiful...........


----------

